# Cattadillo



## murphyranch (Dec 9, 2015)

My wife and girls came home last night from a school book fair and they came into the house saying there was a strange animal in the back yard. I'm glad they have my sense of humor.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Lol,


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

He must be doing his job. I haven't heard you say anything about any mousadillos


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

As rare as a jackalope right there.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Good one.


----------

